# Minn Kota I Pilot controller - DOA...



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've had good use out of the 24volt Terrova on my skiff (we installed it two years ago - and it's in hard commercial service...). Yesterday the remote controller (the full sized one..) rolled over and just died... and at the beginning of my trip, twenty miles from the ramp at Flamingo - so back to poling for the day... Installed new batteries - still no joy...

For those who know more about these remotes - does anyone repair them? Any tips appreciated... I ordered a new mini remote and will have it in hand by next Monday (I hope... mini season is coming up and I was looking forward to some personal up close bully netting time... ).


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it a Bluetooth issue? Probably have to reconnect since controller went dead.


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

The common issue I have had is an “RF error” and it is unfixable but if you give them a call they will replace no charge. Having the mini as a backup is a good move I’ve found, as I’ve killed two regular remotes with that error in the last 8 months. I have learned to not hang on the console where it bangs around while running or trailering. It is either on me or in the dry box.

second backup option if you have a smartphone is to download the i-Pilot app that can connect and run the trolling motor. Not nearly as convenient as the remote but in a pinch it will work!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Initially it showed “RF Error” then the screen quit powering up at all. Worked on the battery posts to ensure good contact, tried a second set of new batteries with no response at all…

I’m not tech savvy so doubt I’d do well with my I phone..


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep. Same issue. I would contact Johnson outdoors to get them to send you a new one. 1.800.227.6433. Everyone I’ve spoken too there has been great. Last remote they predicted was 4 months out for replacement and showed up in 3 weeks.
The app is not great for continuous control since you don’t want to be holding your phone all day but for hitting spot lock it works great. Just leave it on the console. The interface looks just like an actual remote


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks BK... I'll check it out since the spot lock is the function I use the most...


----------

